# Hermanville sur Mer Aire., Near Caen



## Pauljenny (May 1, 2017)

We're planning to spend a couple nights there, before
 the Friday morning ferry.
Trying to locate a laundrette.
Anybody been there and can direct us to one?

Internet searching is like trying to plait fog.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (May 2, 2017)

Hi.
We stopped at Hermanville earlier this year and couldn't locate the toilet disposal, only white and grey water facilities.  Can't help with your laundry request but the coast road to the ferry is urban with many shopping areas.  If you get to the port you can park on the island opposite the fish market and walk into town.  The main aire there has barrier entry now as so many were freeloading while waiting for their ferry.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Flostravels (May 2, 2017)

Not a launderette, but we spent our fourth night ever in a lovely spot nearby, en route to the War Cemeteries. 
Google Maps


----------



## Flostravels (May 2, 2017)

Oh well, you can see we have only just joined. The spot I mentioned is already on the POI map!
Very encouraging....


----------



## Deleted member 919 (May 2, 2017)

A lot of the hypermarkets in France now have 24hr wash machines in the car parks
Wash and go: Industrial-sized washing machines to be introduced at supermarket car parks so you can launder your duvet while doing the weekly shop | Daily Mail Online
i have a list of Irish locations but not France but sure if you do a bit of googling you will find one .(Intermarche seem to have most).


----------



## Deleted member 919 (May 2, 2017)

Heres one at Bernieres sur mer just down the road .
Google Maps


----------



## Asterix (May 2, 2017)

I've been going to Intermarche,most seem to have laundries,and today I found one at a Super U.


----------



## noarlunga (May 2, 2017)

Flostravels said:


> Oh well, you can see we have only just joined. The spot I mentioned is already on the POI map!
> Very encouraging....



There's another nice spot farther up the Carentan canal, again in the POIs. We were there last autumn spotting cormorants and seals. The POIs around the Cotentin Peninsula are particularly good, especially those by the water.


----------



## Canalsman (May 2, 2017)

Flostravels said:


> Not a launderette, but we spent our fourth night ever in a lovely spot nearby, en route to the War Cemeteries.
> Google Maps



This you will find is in the France POIs


----------



## Pauljenny (May 2, 2017)

Bigusdickus said:


> Hi.
> We stopped at Hermanville earlier this year and couldn't locate the toilet disposal, only white and grey water facilities.  Can't help with your laundry request but the coast road to the ferry is urban with many shopping areas.  If you get to the port you can park on the island opposite the fish market and walk into town.  The main aire there has barrier entry now as so many were freeloading while waiting for their ferry.



We're on the aire and probably off to Lion Sur Mer ,tomorrow. After 15 days on the wild side , the laundry bag could almost walk there by itself.
Asked a French neighbour about the WC dump.
You just lift the grey water grid up and whack the contents down ze 'ole..
Then flush it down with your grey water.  No doubt you then wash your hands under the drinking water taps.

I didn't shake his hand!
The taps are a nuisance :
Push button, has to be held on full time. Non standard connections and splashes to bu99ery.
Have to hold a bucket in place, all the while.
Mustn't grumble,at the price,though.


----------



## Pauljenny (May 3, 2017)

Tried the Lion Sur Mer laundrette.
Had an  interesting satnag tour of the backstreets... To find it's closed down.
Probably due to the drop on units at supermarkets.
We're defeated for today.
Back at the Hermanville aire. Nearby shopping centre looks to have had s terrible fire, recently.
One of those " Terrible  " fires, by the look of it.
Very little open nearby.
We walked onto the Tabac, looking for lunch.. Completely empty.
I'll swear the barmaid was asleep, standing up.
No food...the only other eatery.....was burnt down in the terrible fire, recently.
  Good news: 
The library was open this morning... Until 12.
She's marked our card about a laundrette en route to the ferry.
Also had WiFi fast enough to download a weeks back newspapers. A first!
Still took 15 minutes,though.
Wife snoozing.. I'm of to catch up with the news.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 3, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> We're on the aire and probably off to Lion Sur Mer ,tomorrow. After 15 days on the wild side , the laundry bag could almost walk there by itself.
> Asked a French neighbour about the WC dump.
> You just lift the grey water grid up and whack the contents down ze 'ole..
> Then flush it down with your grey water.  No doubt you then wash your hands under the drinking water taps.
> ...





A couple of years back there was some rope tied to the grid to make it easier to lift and a cable tie on the push button tap that you could force over it to keep it running.

I carry a box of heavy duty disposable latex gloves ( Euro Car Parts, 100 for £4.99 ) for situations like that.


----------



## Pauljenny (May 3, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> A couple of years back there was some rope tied to the grid to make it easier to lift and a cable tie on the push button tap that you could force over it to keep it running.
> 
> I carry a box of heavy duty disposable latex gloves ( Euro Car Parts, 100 for £4.99 ) for situations like that.



They'll nick anything,if it's not tied down. 
Got the cable tie ready for the grating,tomorrow.
Being a Tyke cheapskate, I always take a few plastic gloves,when filling up.
 a splash of bleach ,on a cloth, to fettle the taps, before filling.

Took a gentle walk up to the beach..about a mile. I was touched.
Very good commemoration of the landings .
A perfect beachhead for am invasion and the Nazis hadn't reinforced this area enough.
I walked back in the footsteps of those poor, brave, Yorks & Lancs lads..


----------



## Pauljenny (May 4, 2017)

And so we left Hermanville..
There were 3 French vans ahead of us in the queue for the bourne. All pensioners.
When we got on, I noticed a brand new  adhesive sticker, placed over the ,' All The Aires' sticker.
Telling the French vanners to be indignant about all these ," Anglais who are invading our country. "

Pretty short memories, these folk have, eh?
Especially as 1003 English bodies lie in the War Cemetery, just 300 yards away.
I tore it off.
We found a laundrette unit at the big Carrefour complex, 3 miles before Ouistreham, on the Caen road.
A Lidl, cheap fuel and a cheap booze outlet, too.

Adieu, mes braves !


----------

